
Google refuses to remove the state-sponsored app used to spy on Russian citizens - throwaway100x
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ru.mos.socmon&showAllReviews=true
======
dunkelheit
On what grounds should they remove it?

The app is bad and quite invasive, but it should be noted that it is supposed
to be installed only in a specific context (covid patients who have chosen to
quarantine at home) so it is not much different from e.g. exam proctoring
software (which is also very invasive).

~~~
boomboomsubban
When compared to the alternate methods of quarantine, which are essentially
imprisonment, this seems fairly reasonable. It seemingly even meets the UN
nonbinding agreement on quarentines.[1] The security issues are ridiculous
though, that might be worth taking it down for.

If this app is used for their QR-code plan it's a huge problem.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quarantine#The_United_Nations_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quarantine#The_United_Nations_and_the_Siracusa_Principles)

------
kostenko8192
This app is for people, who have _confirmed_ COVID-19 and chose to stay at
home instead of hospitalization

If you will convince Google to remove it a lot of people will be forced to
stay at hospitals even with mild symptoms. Similar app exists in Russia and
Poland, probably in other countries too

UPD: better app description

------
jrockway
Here is some background information I found in English:
[https://meduza.io/en/feature/2020/04/01/surrender-
everything](https://meduza.io/en/feature/2020/04/01/surrender-everything)

------
new_realist
When Larry and Sergey stopped caring about Google, the company lost true
north. Now it drifts about, pulled by mercenary winds.

------
joemazerino
Google will do what it can to keep a presence in countries even authoritarian
types. Google is a private entity that has to provide shareholder profits.

------
dathinab
They might not be required to remove it globally.

But _if_ it's against EU law they get into trouble if they refuse to remove it
there after being made aware of it.

Also what I'm wondering recently is how far Google can be held responsible for
knowingly not removing apps which brake the app store term of services,
especially if they have that Google protect/verified mark.

Like e.g. tick tock did at least in the past belong into that category.

